# Jig for drilling holes perpendicular to a circular circumfrence



## wakinews (Nov 28, 2017)

Hello fellow woodworkers, How can i drill holes on the perimeter of a circular piece of wood in order to insert dowels to make a starbust frame.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

comment deleted


----------



## dougswoodworks (Nov 6, 2014)

I have a jig a bit like MrRon, but not exactly the same. I call mine a V jig, but whatever…
I have a drill press, so this assumes you have one:









I made a a base out of 3/4" pine that six inches across and a foot long. Then I have second and third layers constructed of two 3/4" pieces of pine that i glued together also 6" x 12". I sawed a 45 degree channel in the center of the two (which split them) and then glued up on the full size base. I made it this big so I could also drill out holes in wine bottles, etc… to make lamps. The attached pic comes from Jax Design found on google images. They are basically what I think would work for you. Remember to clamp it all up.

Hope this helps!

Doug


----------



## wakinews (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks alot Dough and gwilki but i was looking for something like below and managed to make one.


----------

